# Lens Mount - any way to fix ?



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

So is this camera just toast ?
camera with lens rolled off a chair. And viola, lens mount is messed up- or the body part behind the lens mount in reality.



 
..


 
..


 
..


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2016)

Ouch!  Any shops nearby that could look?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Designer (May 29, 2016)

Send it to the experts.  Take out the memory cards and battery first, just in case.


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

It's not just the mount.  It's the part of the body it's attached to.  At least one screw is stripped out of it. Maybe one or two more.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

I'm sure it's repairable, but it may well be not economically repairable...   That sucks!  32" Hg worth!!!!!


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

well, I figured it was dead. 
But it was either the camera or JC and me.

We were taking pics, we walked past a KillDear (see photos in another thread).  It had just taken down a deer and ripped it to shreds.  On the way back it started stalking us.  Then it tried attacking.  We fended it off with our cameras and survived

Or something remotely like that, I don't recall any more.  it's all just a blur.  LOL

now I'm in the market for a D600 or D610  or maybe D750.   Just bad timing $$$-wise.


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Ouch!  Any shops nearby that could look?


actually there's a 3rd party Nikon service center about 40 miles from me.
But looking at it, I assume it's toast.  Too bad.  I was going to check for spots again and hope for a free d610 upgrade


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

It should cost the same regardless of the camera, so a D600 might be worth fixing.



astroNikon said:


> ........I was going to check for spots again and hope for a free d610 upgrade



I see a *really* bad spot!


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2016)

It was worth it to me to have a D90 fixed that had a 500 mm lens ripped off it by a soccer ball.
Every mount attachment screws was ripped out of the body.
They also had to replace the rear LCD.
Cost was like $250. Nikon USA Service (El Segundo) did the repair.


----------



## coastalconn (May 29, 2016)

Dude, that sucks.. When Tony Northrup first got the 5d3 a few years back, we were out shooting and he took a tumble. His camera lens mount looked a lot like yours.. It was over 1k to fix it. You should send it to Nikon for an estimate, but it is probably beyond economic repair..


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

well there's a place by me which is  Nikon Repair place.  I saw it on NikonUsa's website about 3rd party nikon repair places that are authorized to fix grey market Nikons under warranty.  So I guess I'll take it there.

A new/used D600/D610  or a D750 is mucho $$$ for me.


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> Dude, that sucks.. When Tony Northrup first got the 5d3 a few years back, we were out shooting and he took a tumble. His camera lens mount looked a lot like yours.. It was over 1k to fix it. You should send it to Nikon for an estimate, but it is probably beyond economic repair..


Do you have a spare Nikon around?
Or maybe a loaner Canon with 500mm lens ?


----------



## coastalconn (May 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, that sucks.. When Tony Northrup first got the 5d3 a few years back, we were out shooting and he took a tumble. His camera lens mount looked a lot like yours.. It was over 1k to fix it. You should send it to Nikon for an estimate, but it is probably beyond economic repair..
> ...


I'm really sorry but I'm fresh out...


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

I was at the camera store
They have a device that corrects any misalignments to the mount
As apparently this happens a lot


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

Unfortunately it wasn't very cheap
But it does come in a m at Nikon box


----------



## coastalconn (May 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Unfortunately it wasn't very cheap
> But it does come in a m at Nikon box
> View attachment 122435


Woohoo!


----------



## astroNikon (May 29, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately it wasn't very cheap
> ...


I. Wanted the flippy screen, 51 af system, etc over the d610
I figured it should last a while. Lol.  Hopefully


----------



## coastalconn (May 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


You should talk to your homeowners or renters underwriter and add a policy for camera gear. Mine was less than $15/1000 insured per year..


----------



## jcdeboever (May 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Uuuuum, this calls for another photo shoot with your bud. I will buy you food next time out. I should be eating normally by that time. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic2230 (May 29, 2016)

Congrats!

I'll be more than happy to get that crappy broken thing out of your sight for you.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

medic2230 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'll be more than happy to get that crappy broken thing out of your sight for you.


Going to see if I can get it fixed
Then see about a conversion to full spectrum.  Or as a backup.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...


sure, let's plan for one.  Except try the other side of the river first where the big birds all are  LOL  and other venues.


----------



## nerwin (May 30, 2016)

When I had my D7000 I dropped it a good 5 feet straight onto the lens, luckily the mount on the body was undamaged because the lens mount was plastic on the 18-105. If it had been a metal mount, probably a different story. I changed the mount on the lens and it worked fine, not the most easiest thing in the world but not bad with a youtube video being a guide. 

I know the feeling, especially when its the only camera you own. Its scary.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

This was with the 150-600, so a long lens, thus putting much more torque on the lens mount.  If I had a small lens on it I don't think anything would have happened.

I also went against 2 of my rules .. put the camera'lens on the ground (it can't fall down if it's on the ground) and take the camera off the lens (I actually was off searching for the body and lens cap when this happened to take them apart).

oh well, I've been wanting the D750 since it came out.  I had to upgrade my LIghtRoom from v4.4 to v6 too.


----------



## nerwin (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> This was with the 150-600, so a long lens, thus putting much more torque on the lens mount.  If I had a small lens on it I don't think anything would have happened.
> 
> I also went against 2 of my rules .. put the camera'lens on the ground (it can't fall down if it's on the ground) and take the camera off the lens (I actually was off searching for the body and lens cap when this happened to take them apart).
> 
> oh well, I've been wanting the D750 since it came out.  I had to upgrade my LIghtRoom from v4.4 to v6 too.



You wanted a D750, so you just made an excuse to get a new camera didn't you? Hehe. I'm just kidding. 

Well hopefully you can get the D600 repaired and have a back up body or sell it get some money back for the D750 purchase. But backup bodies are good to have for situation likes this.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

nerwin said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > This was with the 150-600, so a long lens, thus putting much more torque on the lens mount.  If I had a small lens on it I don't think anything would have happened.
> ...


I had my d7000 for a backup for years and never used it. If you are a Pro and shooting paid shoots all the time I recommend a backup body.  But otherwise it's just depreciating camera gear sitting around doing nothing.  If I get the d600 converted to full spectrum it will have a completely different use.  I'm hoping the oil will come again and get a d610 out of it .. who knows, I'll figure it out if the repair is somewhat inexpensive.


----------



## nerwin (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Thats what I thought when I had my 105 2.8G...it was just sitting in my bag. But I guess lenses don't depreciate as much as bodies do because I sold it more than what I bought it for.


----------



## snowbear (May 30, 2016)

nerwin said:


> But I guess lenses don't depreciate as much as bodies do because I sold it more than what I bought it for.


Lenses aren't upgraded or introduced every 18 months.


----------



## nerwin (May 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > But I guess lenses don't depreciate as much as bodies do because I sold it more than what I bought it for.
> ...



True. But I find third party lenses depreciate more than say Nikon or Canon lenses.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


And the sun at our backs. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (May 30, 2016)

Sorry about the 600 but congrats on the 750!


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

this WiFi option is pretty neat.
a 3rd option for me for remote shutter, and I can instantly download to my phone then off to post someplace else.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 30, 2016)

I dropped my D3100 at the top of the stairs and watched it bounce off every step. I thought it and the lens (24MM 2.8 Ais w/chip) were done for but no apparent damage and it's been working fine for the 4 or 5 months since.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
For some reason I think it's related to the accident




@jcdeboever


----------



## Peeb (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
> For some reason I think it's related to the accident
> View attachment 122471


NSFW.


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2016)

MartinCrabtree said:


> I dropped my D3100 at the top of the stairs and watched it bounce off every step. I thought it and the lens (24MM 2.8 Ais w/chip) were done for but no apparent damage and it's been working fine for the 4 or 5 months since.



I'll bet you had it set to ISO 200.  Had it been set to ISO 1600, it would have trashed both the camera and lens.  This has now been proven a fact.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > I dropped my D3100 at the top of the stairs and watched it bounce off every step. I thought it and the lens (24MM 2.8 Ais w/chip) were done for but no apparent damage and it's been working fine for the 4 or 5 months since.
> ...


Isn't the lowest ISO of the d700 FX camera actually 200 ?
so all photos are trash with the d700 no matter WHAT ?

or .. is this is indirect continuation of another thread that has been locked twice so far.


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> ..............or .. is this is indirect continuation of another thread that has been locked twice so far.



On advice of counsel, I hereby invoke and refuse to waive all the rights and privileges afforded to me by the Fifth Amendment of the United States Constitution.


----------



## snowbear (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> or .. is this is indirect continuation of another thread that has been locked twice so far.



I'd say editorial reference, more than indirect continuation.

From someone whom was strictly an observer and thread-post rating provider.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
> For some reason I think it's related to the accident
> View attachment 122471
> @jcdeboever


That's one handsome photographer. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (May 30, 2016)

Oh, as far as fixing - try super glue.  Tack weld any metal-to-metal fractures.  For some added protection (in the future) they make Duck Tape (R) in black or hot pink, whichever your preference.


----------



## nerwin (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
> For some reason I think it's related to the accident
> View attachment 122471
> @jcdeboever



That lens is so massive it looks like you are using a mirrorless body haha.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > or .. is this is indirect continuation of another thread that has been locked twice so far.
> ...


I was an observer because I missed the lock by a few minutes each time.


----------



## astroNikon (May 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
> ...



Yeah, that photo actually broke my camera. The later incident was because it was already broken.


----------



## medic2230 (May 30, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



My D7000 was doing the same thing, just sitting in my bag. Sold it and much happier I don't see it sitting there not getting any use anymore. Plus the backpack is a lot lighter without it and the two lenses that went with it. Unless you are a pro and need the 2nd regular body it's kind of pointless to have two of them.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (May 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> MartinCrabtree said:
> 
> 
> > I dropped my D3100 at the top of the stairs and watched it bounce off every step. I thought it and the lens (24MM 2.8 Ais w/chip) were done for but no apparent damage and it's been working fine for the 4 or 5 months since.
> ...



Not that you could tell the difference but I'm very confused now.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

This builtin Wifi is surprisingly nice.
Take a picture,  transfer to cell phone .. do some editing with the iPhone's s/w which isn't too bad but very flexible.  Then post to Facebook or here or elsewhere.

Wow ... gotta say I'm impressed simply because the reduction of time to post nicely detailed and lightly edited pics from time of the shot to where ever.  

If I was doing paid sports photography I would be able to sell prints within a very short time frame as ppl were leaving, theoretically.


----------



## Overread (May 31, 2016)

Ouch  a bad day for a camera indeed but sounds like you've found a happy resolution to your problem in a new shiny camera! 



480sparky said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > ..............or .. is this is indirect continuation of another thread that has been locked twice so far.
> ...



Mod senses tingling!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 31, 2016)

Overread said:


> Ouch  a bad day for a camera indeed but sounds like you've found a happy resolution to your problem in a new shiny camera!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but he got to shoot with a stunning chap, not all bad....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (May 31, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
> For some reason I think it's related to the accident
> View attachment 122471
> @jcdeboever



So you sell this photo for use in Stranger Danger campaigns to offset the cost of the new camera.

Brilliant!


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the last photos before it got broke.
> ...


How did you know ?

Trump has already bought it for $6 Million dollars.  He apparently is going to use it for part of his campaign.  I think he thought it was some type of missile/bazooka.

I thought I would now make an offer for Nikon since they are just on the verge of closing their doors.


----------



## jake337 (May 31, 2016)

When I damaged the mount on my Df it was $300 to repair from nikon.   Only way to know is to send it in.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

jake337 said:


> When I damaged the mount on my Df it was $300 to repair from nikon.   Only way to know is to send it in.


That is reasonable considering.  Though it's total value is under $900 it would still make a great backup camera (or conversion to Full Spectrum).

I just contacted Midwest camera (in Wyandotte, MI)  to get an online quote as they are in my area, so no shipping costs and they are an Authorized Nikon dealer.  I just found that out the other day looking at Nikon's website.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 31, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > When I damaged the mount on my Df it was $300 to repair from nikon.   Only way to know is to send it in.
> ...



Well if nothing else if they want too much to repair it maybe sell it on Ebay as is for repair.  I'm often surprised at how much cameras in need of repair will actually sell for on Ebay.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...


I looked at those .. all under $400.  but some more minor than my issue.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

Well the more local Nikon authorized repair place told me to send it into nikonusa



> Most likely the mirror box is broken, it would be best to send to Nikon for service.  We have found when this part is broken usually there is more damage and sometimes a broken body casting.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

Hey I found my lens and body cap.
It's right where I left them after it finally dawned on me.


----------



## astroNikon (May 31, 2016)

I should tell them that there's oil splatter too lol


----------



## Gary A. (May 31, 2016)

Man, that really sucks.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 2, 2016)

KmH said:


> It was worth it to me to have a D90 fixed that had a 500 mm lens ripped off it by a soccer ball.
> Every mount attachment screws was ripped out of the body.
> They also had to replace the rear LCD.
> Cost was like $250. Nikon USA Service (El Segundo) did the repair.


 Whow thats cheap.

When my D600 fell down, cost of repair was >700€. Which was basically the cameras value, considering the condition and camera model. So I prefered to get a D750 instead.


----------

